# Xinerama e xmonad

## baley

ciao!

ho bisogno di una mano. Ho recuperato uno schermo e vorrei attaccarlo all'uscita VGA del portatile per poi utilizzare i due schermi contemporaneamente. Come windows manager utilizzo xmonad e vorrei ricreare  questa configurazione.

Non ho trovato molte info a riguardo ma penso che per farlo si debba utilizzare l'estensione Xinerama di xorg, giusto?

Cercando avevo trovato il comando xrandr, che permette di gestire il secondo schermo. Per funzionare funziona ma non credo che sia utile al mio scopo, infatti questo comando permette di "estendere" il desktop sui due schermi, mentre, nella foto del link credo ci siano desktop differenti ad ogni schermo.

Grazie mille.

----------

## lucapost

Questa guida sembra essere fatta abbastanza bene:http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors#Using_Xinerama.

Se hai una scheda nvidia, la strada più semplice dovrebbe essere utilizzare il tool nvidia-settings.

----------

## baley

Xinerama sembra non funzionare, questo è il mio xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen         "LCD Screen"

   Screen          "External Screen" RightOf "LCD Screen"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "Xinerama" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/texcm-ttf"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont-ttf"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/mathematica-fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "LCD"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "PB"

   Option         "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "External"

   VendorName   "DELL"

   ModelName    "office"

   Option         "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "915-LCD"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   Option        "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Screen        0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "915-External"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   Option       "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Screen        1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "LCD Screen"

   Device     "915-LCD"

   Monitor    "LCD"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "External Screen"

   Device     "915-External"

   Monitor    "External"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

E questo è il /var/log/Xorg.0.log che mi produce (dove c'è "[...]" ho eliminato alcune rige):

```

[...]

(**) |-->Screen "LCD Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD"

(**) |   |-->Device "915-LCD"

(**) |-->Screen "External Screen" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "External"

(**) |   |-->Device "915-External"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "true"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) Xinerama: enabled

[...]

(EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

(II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[...]

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section LCD

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

[...]

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using user preference for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (101, 108)

[...]

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4eb906]

1: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x4894f9]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f4969ee83a0]

3: /usr/bin/X(RRCrtcGammaSet+0x21) [0x515981]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so [0x7f49688e6b12]

5: /usr/bin/X [0x481093]

6: /usr/bin/X [0x4811c8]

7: /usr/bin/X(xf86HandleColormaps+0x281) [0x4821a1]

8: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so [0x7f49688eb2ff]

9: /usr/bin/X(AddScreen+0x1c5) [0x430ca5]

10: /usr/bin/X(InitOutput+0x240) [0x46b240]

11: /usr/bin/X(main+0x200) [0x4313b0]

12: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7f4969ed4a26]

13: /usr/bin/X [0x4309f9]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

----------

